# Lake St clair 29/6 to 1st /7 de Javeau



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all,

Going to fish lake St clair for the weekend of the 29th to the 1st all welcome.

WIll be fishing with poppers, spinners, jackalls and fly.

Hope to see you there

Cheers Dave


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm still coming.
Arriving Saturday Morning, leaving sunday arvo
Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

BUMP

This weekend for anyone else interested

Cheers dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks like the rain is going to stop but the wind will be blowing form the west.

Cheers dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Map off the area
We should be able to get out of the wind in the bays behind the reserve.

Cheers dave


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Dave

St Clair, and other lakes for that matter, fish best with the wind in your face. the reason for this is that the feed is blown to the shore where the cunning bass await an easy feed. Westerlies usually mean fish there , particularly walking the banks fly fishing.

Sorry I can't join you.

Rod


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Rod,
Thanks for the tip.
Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Canned due to the bl*&dy wind.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

That's a shame Dave.

I have fished St Clair into westerlies at St Clair walkin the banks with fly and scored bigtime.Some of our casts were lucky to go 10 metres and we still got fish. From the yak though would be a different propersition and you would find it difficult not only paddle in the wind but you would need to beach and bank fish.

Good Call.

Rod


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I did try fishing the bank and i had come along undergunned, got smoked twice and lost all my bass vampires. I reckon they cut me off on snags straigth away the lines just went ping like when a shark hits.

Cheers Dave


----------

